# Speaker designs that I would be able to build



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am trying to find a speaker design that is high on sound quality and will be used for reference volume during movies and music.

After researching fo a subwoofer design to my liking for my "way in the future," dedicated HT build, I have realized my SLA mains wont keep up.

I would prefer something thats not going to cost a whole lot because other wise I will just buy some Martin Logans and be happy. But in regards to budget I want to be realistic so I am open for suggestions.

I will need to build L/C/R RS/LS/RRS/LRS SO I am trying to keep costs down. I thought of just trying to copy the THX Klipsch speakers but I dont know eneough to just try that option. 

SO for now I am just interested in buidling the front LCR. After I have figured which design to go with I will then need help on the rest.

And last question is since the SLA's were so cheap to build is building 2 for each LCR an option? 

In other words having 2 SLA's for left channel, 2 for the center and 2 for the right channel.

I remember seeing someone building a dedicated HT and had a wall of speakers for his LCR and subs. I remember he had a tower for the L/R channel which I think were 8's but I cant remember who it was. They also had IB subs that were at the time vented of the back to outside the house where he had pics of the vents outside the house.

Now I cant remember who this is but I am curious how much that system cost him minus the subs.

I had looked at NQ Quarters and liked those also but dont have a clue at the price and got lost on the thread. So if anyone can share there knowledge on a design I would greatly appreciate it.

I will be posting this thread in the HTshack forum also.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

chrapladm said:


> And last question is since the SLA's were so cheap to build is building 2 for each LCR an option?
> In other words having 2 SLA's for left channel, 2 for the center and 2 for the right channel.


No, unless sound quality is not something you are interested in.

For those of us that do not know what a SLA is you might want to post a link...

Two of the most important considerations when asking for advice on sound systems is;
1. How much cash do you have?
2. How big of a box can you handle?
3. and other info size of room, how loud do you listen to, is it for music only etc:T

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

http://billfitzmaurice.net/SLA.html
Here is a link so everyone knows more about my SLA's.

My budget is negotiable because I honestly want to build my own version of something but save alot compared to buying retail speakers.

Room size will be around 17x12 in a Dedicated HT. I will have 4 Mael 18's subs to handle the lows. And box size isn't really a concern within reason. I dont want to have 36"w x 24"depth x 96" height boxes unless they are Martin Logans or Klipsch Horn cinema speakers. 

I will mainly be listening to about 75%movies and 25 music. I am mainly wanting the speakers to be able to handle reference level volume during movies. I sometimes like to turn the volume up quite a bit loud when listening to music.

I love the sound of ML's but also love the sound of Klipsch and B&W's. I would love to build an old school cinema speaker from Klipsch but I think just the parts alone I couldn't afford. So preferablly something that plays plenty loud, can easily handle reference volume during movies, and can still sound respectable during music playback.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I can recommend this little puppy http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=11873
It has high quality sound reproduction and it pounds very well:T


----------

